# Teichmuscheln, die Wunderwaffe gegen Algen?



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Teichmuscheln, die Wunderwaffe gegen Algen?


In meinem Teich sind ca. 1000t Feldsteine verbaut. Ein großer Teil davon befindet sich direkt im Wasser. Jedem dürfte klar sein, das mit den Steinen auch Unmengen von Schadstoffen und Nährstoffen mit in den Teich gekommen sind. Bei mir sind die Fadenalgen gewachsen , da hätte ich einen Handel aufmachen können. Krampfhaft habe ich über Jahre nach Lösungen gesucht, UV wollte ich nicht, hat aus meiner Sicht zu viele Nachteile. Ich wollte mit Gewalt versuchen in den Teich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht zu bekommen. Die Filteranlagen betrachte ich nur als zusätzliche Ergänzung. In der Regel war das Wasser so schlecht, das mann kaum 40 cm sehn konnte. Vor fast genau einem Jahr kam ein Teichfreund und sagte, nehme Teichmuscheln, die filtern 1m/3 Wasser am tag. Blödsinn dachte ich bei mir, doch jede Idee hat ein Stückchen Wahrheit. Laut Internet filtern die __ Muscheln ca 60 Liter Wasser, schaden können sie nicht. Also bin ich los und habe in den Teich ca ein Volumen von 7 l ( etwa 40 Stück) Muscheln reingesetzt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war die Sicht wie immer gut 40 cm. Nach 2 tagen konnte ich bis auf 1,70 schauen. Außer den Muscheln hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Veränderungen vorgenommen. Zufall dachte ich bei mir, oft wechselte die Sicht von einem auf den anderen Tag. Jetzt komme ich aber doch langsam ins grübeln, denn das Wasser hat sich seit diesem Tag nicht mehr verändert. Zwar wachsen die Fadenalgen mal mehr und mal weniger, doch das sehe ich eher positiv, da diese sich leicht entfernen lassen und so auf einfache Weise die überflüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem Teich kommen.
Nun die Frage, können Teichmuscheln wirklich das Wasserproblem lösen oder war es einfach nur das glückliche Zusammentreffen von mehreren Faktoren? Fakt ist, ich muss durch Zufall eine Lösung  gefunden haben, nur was ist es?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen,

manchmal ist es nicht schlecht, mal die Suchfunktion zu nutzen. Desweiteren kann kein Muschelbestand Fehler im Teichbau und/oder ungenügende Bepflanzung kompensieren, egal wieviele du da reinschmeisst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

*antwort*

Hallo Tom, 

Natürlich habe ich mir vorher die Beiträge zu Teichmuscheln angesehen. Wie Du aber weist habe ich in meinem Teich trotz weniger Pflanzen( wie du sagst) , schlechter Filter ( wie Du glaubst) Fehler im Teichbau und einem aus deiner Sicht hoffnungslosen Überbesatz seit über einem Jahr keine Probleme mehr und nahezu die besten Wasserwerte und noch dazu ein so sauberes Wasser, das ich nachts noch gute Bilder von den Stören machen kann.( braute nur bessere Kamera und Filter wegen der Sonne).
Wenn in meinem Teich nun doch alles falsch ist, warum dann diese Traumhaften werte, diese gute Sicht und vollkommen glückliche gesunde Fische?
Warum ist nach dem Einsatz der __ Muscheln das Wasser in zwei Tagen so sauber geworden und hat sich dann stabil so gehalten? 
Zum Beweis können wir auch zu jedem von Dir gewünschten Zeitpunkt an unsere Teiche gehen und aktuelle Fotos machen, falls du den Eindruck erwecken willst, das hier etwas nicht stimmt. Ich bin gerne dazu bereit ( leider ist bei uns hier ein sau Wetter, 5 min Sonne, 1 Stunde Regen). Ich währe dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir für die Fakten eine Erklärung geben würdest. Wahren es die Muscheln oder was könnte es sein? Es währ doch für jeden Teichfreund eine Hilfe auf so einfache und billige weise zu einem  schönen Teich mit optimalen Wasserwerten und klarer Sicht zu kommen oder meinst du, das ist zu einfach?
Ok, ich fange mit den Bildern an und  nun du bitte.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

sorry....selten so ein Mist gehört!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

*bilder*

Da bilder wieder mal nicht geht stelle ich sie einfach ins Album

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hi torsten

wie ich in deinem Album sehen konnte hast du doch auch einen kleinen Gartenteich . Auch scheinst du __ Muscheln zu haben.
Vieleicht kannst du deine aussage mal begründen, würde vieleicht schon etwas helfen.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Koi-NB,

richtig, ich habe auch 5 __ Muscheln bei mir im Teich.

Diese waren auch in meinen kleineren (2500l) Teich 2003 ....

Durch das einsetzten der Muscheln habe ich mir (auf Anraten eines Verk.) damals auch sehr viel versprochen.... aber im Nachhinein absoluter Blödsinn.

Es werden alleine soviele verschiedene Angaben gemacht (L Zahl), dass wohl in der Wirklichkeit kein Mensch weiß *wieviel* und* ob *überhaupt das Wasser gefiltert wird.

Eins ist aber doch klar, wenn Wasser gefiltert wird scheiden die Muscheln doch auch wieder etwas aus..oder? (wo sollen die Schadstoffe bleiben?!) 

In anderen Foren gibt es auch Leute die halten Edelkrebse für die Wunderwaffe gegen Algen...angeblich fressen die Tierchen alle Algen auf!?Fazit, Noch eine Wunderwaffe...

Demnach müssten das alles "Wunderwaffen" der Natur sein...kaum vorstellbar!

Im übrigen, klares Wasser habe ich durch die Muscheln *nicht *bekommen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

*Re: antwort*

Hallo Andreas,

dies werden die letzten Zeilen an dich sein, die ich nun verfasse, weil ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn darin sehe, noch mehr zu sagen.

Du versuchst hier einem die Worte im Mund rumzudrehen, gesagtes mit Vorwürfen zu verwechseln.

Nochmal, auch zum mitschreiben:

1.Du hast Überbesatz !
2.Du hast zuwenig Pflanzen !

Mit schlechter Filterung kann ich ned beurteilen, dazu fehlt mir erstens der Einblick in deine Anlage, geschweige denn die genauen technischen Angaben und drittens meine eigenen mangelhaften Kenntnisse in Sachen technische Filterung. Aber eins weiss ich und da kannste nu plappern wie du willst:

1.Klares Wasser heisst nicht, das es in Ordnung ist !
2. 20kg Fadenalgen (wenn es bei dem Wert bleibt) deuten eindeutig auf zu hohen Nährstoffgehalt hin, Erläuerterungen habe ich dir dazu gegeben wieso weshalb und warum !

In Pfütze 1 ist auch bei mir klares Wasser, ich seh bis auf den Boden, aber Algen hab ich trotzdem. Ergo, Teichbaufehler, ungenügende Bepflanzung im Teich selbst. Es ist schwer, sowas einzugestehen, aber ist leider so.

Bei einem solchen hin- und herreden verwechselst du einfach, das dir hier niemand was böses will/wollte, sondern du warst der Fragesteller, der penetrant alles, aber auch wirklich alles in Frage stellt, ohne entsprechende Argumente von deiner Seite bringen zu können. Wenn dir diese Meinung nicht passt, kann ich dir nicht helfen, will ich auch mittlerweile garnicht mehr.   

Das traurige ist nicht,das man sich Fehler nicht eingestehen will, die Tiere müssen leiden und das ist das schlimme !


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

Hi Thorsten,

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die __ Muscheln die alleinige Ursache waren. Nur schau die mal den Beitrag vom Adm/ Tom an. Nach seiner Meinung habe ich zu wenig Pflanzen und einen Überbesatz. Unterstellen wir einfach mal er hat recht , wie kann es dann sein das alle meine Wasserwerte i.o sind und was war der Grund das sich nach dem Einsatz der Muscheln nach 2 Tagen das Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat? 
Die Wasserwerte schwanke immer nur leicht bei PH zwischen 7,5-8 und bei Sauerstoff zwischen 8,0 und 9,0. .
Im Grunde ist es ja gleich wie man zu einem sauberen Teich und guten Wasser kommt, da hat ja wohl auch jeder so seine eigene Meinung und Mittel (siehe Adm) nur würde ich schon gern wissen woran es bei mir gelegen hat.

Zu Tom/ Adm.

Du hattest jetzt Bilder von meinem Teich, die Wasserwerte und wir haben genug drüber gesprochen. Trotzdem stellst du dich immer noch hin und behauptest die Leute haben Überbesatz, zu wenig Pflanzen und brachen unbedingt EM. In meinen Augen ist das eine sehr traurige Einstellung. Offenbar hast du große Probleme mit deinem Teich, was du wohl nicht zugeben möchtest und andere müssen die dann auch haben. So ist es aber nicht. Ich glaube das was ich sehe und den Messwerten. Die müssen dann aber wohl auch falsch sein, weil Sie deinen Vorstellungen nicht entsprechen.
Es ist für mich nicht begreifbar , dass man etwas verändern soll, wenn alles in Ordnung ist, da hast du dann aber recht, dass ich das nicht begreifen kann.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2004)

stimmt Andreas,

ich habe mega-Probleme mit meiner 2.Pfütze, alles voller Algen, Sichttiefe nur 60cm ... ob das wohl am Sand/Lehmboden liegt ? Was meinst du ?



			
				koi-nb schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem stellst du dich immer noch hin und behauptest die Leute haben Überbesatz, zu wenig Pflanzen und brachen unbedingt EM. In meinen Augen ist das eine sehr traurige Einstellung.



Bitte wo steht geschrieben, das "Die Leute" Überbesatz habe und das sie unbedingt Em brauchen, von mir empfohlen ? Du solltest richtig lesen, bevor du solche Anschuldigungen von dir gibst.



> Offenbar hast du große Probleme mit deinem Teich, was du wohl nicht zugeben möchtest und andere müssen die dann auch haben. So ist es aber nicht.



Klaro, siehste hier ... nicht fertig, sieht aus wie ein Trümmerhaufen und massenhaft alles voller ALgen

















Tschuldige, die Zeit zwischen deinem beitrag und jetzt habe ich mit ALgenabsaugen genutzt, damit die Bilder wenigstens halbwegs gut aussehen   

Ohne viel Technik werde ich wohl nicht weiterkommen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das du mir weiterhin mit Tips und Tricks zur Seite stehst  :twisted: , denn die einzigsten Probleme (an Pfütze 2) ist meine Zeit, der Rest passt für meine Belange.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

hi Tommi
Man hast du aber ne alte dreckpfütze da.   Darf ich im August dann mal dort schwimmen,liebe Moorbäder in Algen.
Nun mal ewtas entsapannter,sieht ja schon klasse aus bei dir.Sind die beiden Kuh Koi auch glatt ins Bild geschwommen und die __ Störe haben sich wieder nicht getraut.Werd dann meine Taucherbrille mitbringen 8) 
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Marcus,

ich weiss, ist nicht gerade ein vorbildlicher Teich, der Betonmischer iss schon bestellt, Thorsten will sogar helfen, ihn wieder dicht zu machen  :cry: Die __ Störe trauen sich ned alle nach oben ... iss ja auch klar, wenn sie mich sehen   

Mit Schwimmen wäre ich etwas vorsichtig, die Knochenplatten sind messerscharf, wenn da mal sich ein Stör zwischen deinen Beinen verirrt und sich erschreckt wirds nich mehr lustig, die gehn ab wie ne Rakete   , also freiwillig steig ich da nicht rein  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Die Frage bei den Teichmuscheln ist:
Was Filtern sie eigentlich???

Auch ich stellte eine Besserung der Wassersichtigkeit fest.Allerdings nur in gewissem Maße.Und zwar hatte ich grünes Wasser,also jedemenge Schwebealgen und ich hatte nichts was diese beseitigen konnte.Nach dem einsetzten der __ muscheln war das Wasser deutlich klarer geworden (allerdings war es noch nicht wirklich klar,nur das grün wurde wirklich um einiges schwächer).Das Wasser war nun eher braun-grün.

Das war aber noch lang keine Lösung,denn das Wasser war einfach noch zu undurchsichtig.

Fazit:
Muscheln helfen gegen Schwebealgen!!
Aber nur in bescheidenem Maße -----> wir verzichten lieber drauf 

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

hallo berger,

dann machs - anschließend weißt du die lösung.  

gruß jürgen

*** ich kann es leider nicht für dich testen da ich auch ohne meine __ muscheln klares wasser hatte  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

*Teichmuscheln und Bitterlinge*

Hallo!
Teichmuscheln gehen in der freien Natur immer weiter zurück und als Folge auch die Bitterlinge, desshalb sind sie ja auch geschützt. Aber warum gehen sie zurück!? Weil unsere Gewässer so verschmutzt sind und die Muschel bekanntlich ihre Nahrung aus dem Wasser filtert und somit auch alle Giftstoffe in sich aufnimmt. Das die Muschel im Teich hilfreich ist, kann mann durch ein einfaches Experiment sichtbar machen. Nimm einfach mal einen Eimer verschmutztes wasser (Schwebalgen u.s.w.) und lege ine Muschel hinein, schon am nächsten Tag ist das Wasser klar. Die Ausscheidungen einer Muschel sind minimal, da sie fast alles verwertet. Gefährlich ist nur wenn das Wasser irgendwann keine Nahrung mehr enthällt, dann verhungert die Muschel und eine tote Muschel die in Deinem Teich verwehst scheidet dann all das gesammelte Gift aus und kann je  nach ihrer Größe (können 20 cm erreichen) und der des Teichs der biologie einigen Schaden zufügen. Auch brauchen die __ Muscheln unbedingt weichen Bodengrund (Kies der Körnung bis 2mm is noch O.K.) zum eingraben denn nur so kann sie obtimal Nahrung aufnehmen. Wenn ihr der Platz nicht mehr zusagt, dann gräbt sie sich aus und wandert mit Hilfe ihres Fußes weiter. die Spuren kann mann am Teichgrund als Straße erkennen. Sie lieben es schattig und etwas kühler. Wenn du willst das die Muschel sich vermehren sind Bitterlinge ein Muß. Denn so wie die Bitterlinge ihre Eier in die Muschel legen  so heftet die Muschel ihre Brut an die Fische und bedient sich dehrer als Leihmutter. Es ist interrassant das Laichverhalten der kleinen Bitterlinge zu beobachten, sie nehmen nicht gleich jede Muschel an, die Weibchen sind da sehr wählerisch und machen es den Männchen nicht gerade leicht.
Woher ich das alles weiss?
Ich hatte auch offt trübes Wasser, da ich aber einen naturbelassenen Teich habe und desshalb keinen Filter benutze (gehört einfach nicht in einen Naturteich)habe ich der Natur nachgeholfen indem ich Teichmuscheln und Bitterlinge eingesetzt habe. Und siehe da das Wasser ward klar. Je nach Wassertemperatur schwankt auch die Qualität (is ja logisch, denn Wärme und Sonneneinstrahlung begünstig Algenwachstum auch in der freien Natur), aber die Muscheln schaffen es immer wieder das ich bis zum Boden (1,5 m) sehen kann. Zur Belustigung meiner Familie habe ich noch 5 Goldorfen eingesetzt, die aber nicht gefüttert werden, da sie in 22.000 l Wasser genübend Naturalien finden. 
Also ich kann zum Schluß nur sagen "Muscheln im Teich sind von Nutzen".
erst recht bei einem Naturteich ohne technische Filter. Und mit Filter können sie diesen nur unterstützen aber sie können dem Teich nicht schaden so lange sie lebendig sind.

PS.: Muscheln dürfen nicht der Natur entnommen werden. Kaufen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

Hi Conny,

eine kleine Anmerkungen zu deinem Posting

> Wenn du willst das die Muschel sich vermehren sind Bitterlinge ein Muß.

__ Muscheln können sich, entsprechend mehreren "Tatsachenberichten" von Teichen ohne Bitterlinge hier im Forum, auch mit anderen Fischen als kurzfristigen Wirt begnügen. Andersrum ist die Aussage richtig: Keine Vermehrung von Bitterlingen ohne Muscheln

Grüße ,

Peter


----------

